

Ask HN: Suggested services to test Android apps on actual devices - alexyes

I am developing an Android App and I would like to test it on real devices. I just have four (Galaxy S4, Nexus 5, Moto X and Galaxy S2).<p>Can you recommend me services where &quot;real people&quot; test the app on &quot;real devices&quot; and then send you a bug report?<p>I am willing to pay for it.<p>Thanks!
======
Zigurd
Learn how to use the alpha testing and beta testing options in the developer
console for the Google Play Store. That should get you coverage of popular
devices.

~~~
alexyes
Thanks! I am looking into this. If you have any suggestions to test the app on
less popular devices, please let me know!

